
Edward Snowden's Motive Revealed: He Can 'Sleep at Night' - kjhughes
http://www.nbcnews.com/feature/edward-snowden-interview/edward-snowdens-motive-revealed-he-can-sleep-night-n116851
======
jwheeler79
guy is such an idiot

